# Opinions wanted on BP Shingles



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a client that was given a Sample board from BP of Canada Shingles.
He chose the Eclipse GL's with the 40 year warranty.

I've never used this product,but see they've had problems with their organic shingles since there are a lot of recent complaints of early decomposition.
Has anyone used their fiberglass line?

I tend to stay away from Co.'s with bad tract records,so I need more info before
I can feel comfortable enough to dissuade the HO, or give in and install what 
may be a good product.


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

I've used them a few times as they're pretty popular in my area, but overall i'm not a huge fan of them. They do seem to last as long as other brands, this week I ripped off a 26yr old bp 3tab roof, which were likely 20yr shingles when they were installed.


----------



## apkole (Mar 18, 2006)

I took a look at them a couple of years ago . . . not impressed . . . 

I know of a new contractor that pushed BP for their first year, then dropped them . . . .

My understanding is that the pricing is a little high for the quality of the product . . .


----------



## kage (Aug 17, 2008)

c#@p!!


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone else use these shingles?


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

install em, we can then sue for loss of shrimp haul , bp screwed up the gulf and my roof.


----------



## Ed Robinson (Jul 21, 2012)

Roofing for over 20 years. BP used to be the ugly stepsister to IKO shingles(here in Ontario). Recently, IKO quality standards have slipped.
Rarely do we get a skid that doesn't have defective bundles.
My last job with BP shingles went perfectly.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

ive used lots of BP 3 tabs.
HD doesn't sell BP anymore
only GAF ELK


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Although it took some convincing,I got the HO away from the
BP's and he settled on Owens Corning.
Great shingle,especially since it was around 90* when we installed them.
The woven fabric strip kept the nails above the plane of the shingles and
prevented any over nailing.Lifting sealed shingles to remove roof brackets
didn't tear the lower face of the shingle off either.
I'm giving up on GaF's and going strictly OW's.


----------



## Guttersmiths (Jul 30, 2012)

I've installed them once, then had a salesman from ABC Supply tell me they weren't warratied against the granules coming off. I'd save about 7 dollars a square buying BP's instead of OC's, so I go with OC. My customers are looking for the name brand shingles anyway, so using OC's helps sell the job.


----------

